# What bow from hoyt would you perfer?



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hoyt Bow*

The Hoyt V-Tec, expecially if you have a short draw length.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Who has any of these bows do you like them?aslo brown eyed girl or anyone do you think the axle to axle would be to long for me? its 35 inches i think but please help me out guys im just starting to be a really hardcore bowhunter.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

check your PM....


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Bow*

The ultra-tec and the Pro-tec are nice, same a2a but the pro-tec has a little more brace hight. I agree with Brown eyed girl,V-tec is a super nice bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytdude032 (Jan 25, 2005)

man.. get the hoyt protec w/ xt3000s if u are wanting to shoot this inside and if u cant get that then go w/ the hoyt trykon but shoot them and then decied...good luck


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i have a protec and an ultramag. the protec is very forgiving. i have xt3000s on it thought. thats 41 inch a2a. the ultramag is fast even at 55lbs. i think its a forgiving bow for being only a 7inch brace height. the ultra mag is now the powertec though. i shot a power tec and it is a bit quiter than the ultramag. the ultra mag has no vibration in it that i can notice. so since your shorter than most ppl i would recomend the ultramag. but go to your local proshop and try some of them out.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i know its not a hoyt, but the switchback is awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

the sierratec or the new selena is not a bad choice at all. my gf is 5"2" with a 22" dl. at only 40 lbs we are getting 250 fps out of 200 gr. arrows. for that little of DL and DW that is truthfully smoking. 

with your short dl you could actually look at the turbotec. don't be afriad of that small brace heigth, cause it would act like a 7 or 8 inch BH to a shorter draw person. with teh turbotec you could actually get away with shooting a 50 lb bow and get the same speeds as the v-tec or trykon at 60lbs if properly setup.


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*Protec*

the best hoyt that will last forever is the protec bu xt 3000 limbs make it a target hunting hybreed its awsoem love mine but protec is the way to go good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## bowmac (Nov 24, 2005)

*Which Hoyt*

My son (11) has a Banshee, Rintec and Sierratec. The Banshee is set up for fishing. The Rintec for hunting and the Sierratec for 3-D competition. Even though he shot two deer this year with the Rintec, the Sierratec is 3 times the bow if you can scrape up the money. Myself I have a Vtec and Ultrasport. Both bows are nice but the Vtec wins hands down. There again it is much more costly than the Ultrasport. I would buy the best quality one that you can afford.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

The sierrarec would be a good choice for you:thumbs_up . I am 15 to. With my draw length of 29'' I would like to have a 70lb ultratec:tongue: :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Help is here.*

Hey pay, Ive been in the same boat. My son two yrs ago had the same issues. After lots of research and actually viewing and trying these bows. The sierra tec was the best fit. It has a deep vally which will be easy for you to hold and will be alot more forgiving for a young archer due to its larger brace height. I seen another person above mentioned the sierra tec. It was made for your situation. They should also be fairly reasonable in nice shape on the used market.... Need any specific info on this bow please send me a pm. Good luck to you buddy.:rock-on:


----------



## hoytsthebest (Dec 14, 2005)

the hoyt rintec is the way to go. i shoot it and it says it will only go to fifty pounds but it will go to sixty. it will fit ur dl And dw:thumbs_up good luck man.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*bow available*

That used sierra tec just went up for sale in the used bow section. Great price. Listed on the 15th. Listed under SIERRaTEC


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

Vtec I have 2 can't beat them in my books


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

check into the turbotec... its a little more pricey then the other's u listed, but for ur size u couldn't find a faster bow


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

PowerTec. that is all i have to say for the money taht is the best bow you will bey. The Selena is female bow to scratch that one out and the rintech like you said is a youth both if you are 15 you are way to old for that bow. If you are willing to pay 349 for that rintec just add on another 50 for the powertec. The only probluem may be finding one with a 25 draw lenght. I am a 27 and that is as low as my bow will go but if you look you may find one. However there is not a thing wrong with the vtec it is a very solid bow.


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

ok before some one chews me out for this i would like to correct myself by say that the my powertec was not 399...i wish it was 499


----------



## Brendan12388 (Jun 30, 2005)

dont go with hoyt go with mathews


----------



## Hoyt_dude (Aug 5, 2005)

I am not doubting the chrono speed of your girlfriend but I have a 26 inch draw and shoot a Vipertech at 70lbs and with a 280gr arrow. I am only getting an average of 258fps with three different chronos. Does that sound right? My bow well tuned.



ursonvs said:


> the sierratec or the new selena is not a bad choice at all. my gf is 5"2" with a 22" dl. at only 40 lbs we are getting 250 fps out of 200 gr. arrows. for that little of DL and DW that is truthfully smoking.
> 
> with your short dl you could actually look at the turbotec. don't be afriad of that small brace heigth, cause it would act like a 7 or 8 inch BH to a shorter draw person. with teh turbotec you could actually get away with shooting a 50 lb bow and get the same speeds as the v-tec or trykon at 60lbs if properly setup.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the info guys,im not sure though what to get its kinda hard but what sights would all get? and arrow rest? im jw ive been hunting for 2 years with a bow and ive had nothing but misses so im just trying to change the way i shoot,and going to try to shoot better. But once agian thanks for the replies


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

if u have a sight that has yard pins it may hurting ur shot that way

I suck with yard pins so i got one where u have one pin only i shoot a whole lot better than with the yard pins so try that and see if u have any luck u may not have to change ur bow:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt PowerTec (Jan 4, 2006)

(See avitar)


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

ProTec all the way. it is an awesome shooting bow from hoyt. get either the xt2000 or the xt3000's tho.


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt ProElite. It is one of the best hoyts I've ever shoot. I've shoot a banshee, saphire, ultratec and protec. and out of all of them my favorite has got to be the proelite. I suggest the XT 3000, though the XT 2000 are good to. I guess it has more to do with the shooting your going to be doing.


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

Target archery (indoor) : Hoyt Protec xt3000
Target archery (outdoor) : Hoyt UltraTec "xt2000" or "xt3000"

What something foreverything (3D, indoor, outdoor) : Hoyt UltraTec xt3000 limbs!


----------



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

none shoot a mathews


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Its hard to ask someone else what bow is the best for you. If you think 35 inches is too much for hunting ,then its too much for hunting, if you think 35 inches isnt too much for hunting, then it isnt. Its all up to you. We all have opinions on what bow to shoot, but dont let anyone steer you away from what you like and what feels best for you. You are the one going to be shooting the bow, not us. I suggest shooting as many bows as you can then decide. I'm sure you will like something from the Hoyt line. Good Luck.


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

I would chose none of them go with MATHEWS........ just my 2 cents


----------



## SAM4HOYT (Mar 1, 2005)

i shoot a hoyt protec and it shoots like a dream. git'r dun:wink:


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

*turbotec*

because of your draw you will be looking for speed so i would recommend that you go with the turbotec


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

Either of the elite series bows are awesome. Right now i'm shooting an Ultraelite with 3000 limbs and has to be the best bow I have shot yet.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

i got the same measurements and im goin with the protec


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

TURBO TEC 
:banana: 
:RockOn: 
and the reason is bec its :flame: fast 
and this :violin: quiet 

ooo its sweet
and mine is black with all silver o yea it looks sweet 
mike


----------



## Tweedr82 (Jan 31, 2006)

definately the trykon. its a great bow. if you ask any body at a proshop they will tell you that the technology they put into that bow is out of this world. if you read forums on just about anysite anyone that has actually shot the bow has absolutely nothing bad to say about it. i was going to buy on until i shot a tribute. their was no real difference in the way they shot. the tribute actually vibrated alittle more, but i just prefered the compact feel of the tribute as well as rizer height.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I wouldnt mind shooting a proelite or ultraelite. Anything for targets.


----------



## hoyt shooter 88 (Jun 23, 2005)

bowhuntin_KS said:


> check into the turbotec... its a little more pricey then the other's u listed, but for ur size u couldn't find a faster bow


Be Careful on the Turbotec althogh it is fast but it is also less forgiving. What are you gonna be doing the most of? Hunting or competition? I have a Turbotec in Blue fusion and i cussed at it for at least a month and a half just trying to get to where i was shooting good with it. I would recommend the turbotec more for hunting. And i would say for your size i would go anything above a 35" axle to axle without spiral cams for competition.


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

35-38" ATA is great if you have more than a 28" draw than xt3000 limbs are what you should look at but anything less than that and its kinda pointless because the sting angle wont be as acute as it would be with a longer draw length thats why i shoot an ultratech with XT2000 not 3000 limbs.


----------

